# Grounded Coffee in Meadowhall



## Coffee_Dude (Jun 18, 2012)

Going to nip in on my way home and pick up some fresh coffee from these guys in the lanes. Anyone used them? If so, i just wondered is anyone has any recommendations?

The other half loves monsoon malabar, so i'll grab some of that, but i love good strong coffee, with a really thick oily mouth feel.

So, what would you suggest?


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

i have never used them but have spoke to them when ive been in meadowhall, the beans on the shelves are generic beans that are flavoured while roasted (esentially generic cheap beans with artificial flavoring) i dont know if they offer fresh roasted as i only enquired about the ones on the shelf (i keep meaning to try one of the coffees they sell but when im in the area its generally to go to one of the places to get somthing to eat & drink)

would be interested in your feedback on your experience as i have emailed a couple of local ones to me and went to a local roasters stall in beverly market and although he was very knowlegable i found his espresso blend (although giving a very good quality espresso) very similar to the citrus fruit offerings of hasbean albeit with a nicer chocolate finish but still to fruity for my taste.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Never bought beans from there but had a coffee there once and on the basis of that wouldn't go back. Milk was scorched and coffee was one-dimensional. Much better buying beans online or from Tamper off West Street.


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

You can buy Monmouth Coffee from Marmaduke's cafe


----------



## LittleBeanBag (Jun 17, 2013)

I definitely recommend the Monmouth coffee.

If you're interested in buying it without having to trek all the way into London (and queue), I've set up a small online shop which stocks it:

http://www.littlebeanbag.com

I'm also happy to take requests on different bean types if you'd like something different to what's on there.

Send over any requests or queries

to [email protected]

Hope it's useful!

Ed at Little Bean Bag


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info, good to know of an online supplier for beans but you might want to chat to the site owner Glen about advertising regulations.


----------



## LittleBeanBag (Jun 17, 2013)

That's fair Nimble.

Had hoped my post was relevant and not too spammy, but I understand it's not great when forums are just links to stuff.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Definitely relevant, didn't intend to come across as being heavy-handed. Just that the forum host prefers that only regular users post links to their business on the forum unless they're willing to subscribe as advertisers. Hope to see you stick around and contribute to discussions







I've just sent you an e-mail about P&P as your site doesn't make clear how much it is.

Relevant links:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2086-Forum-Advertising-Guidelines

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/forum_advertising.doc


----------

